
Unemployed white South Africans blocked from registering on govt jobs website - markatkinson
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/trending/282421-unemployed-white-south-africans-blocked-from-registering-on-government-jobs-website.html/amp
======
markatkinson
The why: [https://mybroadband.co.za/news/government/282585-why-
governm...](https://mybroadband.co.za/news/government/282585-why-government-
jobs-website-does-not-let-unemployed-white-people-apply.html)

